# Seeking Fulfillment Service



## BadPandaUS (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey All!

I am new to the forum, i came here to find a reliable printer to do some fulfillment for me.

i need someone with a 1 to 3 day turnaround, just about all of my designs it tried to keep 1 to 2 colors in the design and most are just front prints some have a back as well but thats like 1% of my designs are like that.

I am trying to keep Print&Shirt costs around $6 - $8 if i can, customer pays for shipping so i don't care about ship cost as much. But i generally sell my stuff for $12 - $18 so would really like to keep print&shirt costs $8 or better but i can be flexible if needed.


----------

